# Swallowed whole rib. Urgent



## Joey-and-chandler (Jan 16, 2016)

Hi, my 16 week old has just swallowed a raw whole lamb rib. I was holding onto it but he just took it and got it down. Didnt choke or anything but it was longer than my finger and he cant poop it like that no way. I dont know whether to take him to vets or not? They will sedate him and do xrays but if i dont take him om scarrd the bone might move and block him somewhere


----------



## Joey-and-chandler (Jan 16, 2016)

It was 3-4 inches.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would call the vet. part of that will break down in stomach acids but, IMO, I would want that monitored until it was thru his system.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Not good with that big chunk, definitely vet visit IMO. As Michelle stated their stomachs are acidic enough to deal with most bones but in a large chunk like that you run higher risks


----------



## Joey-and-chandler (Jan 16, 2016)

I called the vet and he said dont give him food for 24 hours so the stomach acid only deals with the bone thats in there. Said keep close eye on him and if anything unusual ill take him, they will try to fish it out but if not it will be a surgery. 

I was always paranoid about bones anyways and now this happening. Im just scared


----------



## El_rex (Jan 14, 2016)

Mine scared me to death by swallowing a peach stone at 14 weeks. Took him about 48 hours to pass it but it went through ok. Fingers crossed for your boy.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

He may throw it up on his own. Many dogs "self regulate" the size of the chunks they swallow that way, throwing up big bone chunks.


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

My guy chunked down a lamb shank bone at about 9 months. Couldn't believe it! I have respect for the power of those jaws now  It took him 5 days to pass all of it. One very big piece stayed in his stomach and was the last to pass.

The night of the day he ate it, he was trying to throw up but couldn't. That was a Sunday night. My guy stayed at the vet from 8:00 to 4:00 Monday through Friday while I was at work in case he got in distress and needed emergency surgery. The vet x-rayed morning and afternoon each day to check the progress of passing the bone pieces. One expensive lamb shank bone.

Their digestive system is set up to deal with bones. My guy had no problems after the night he tried to throw it up. Good luck with your pup!


----------



## Joey-and-chandler (Jan 16, 2016)

Vet said it might take 3 days to get it passed but what if it doesnt go pass but he acts okay but actually its sitting there somewhere. 

I didnt go to work just waiting home for him. Vet said the surgery might be risky if he cant pass it out. 

Think if he tries to vomit ill take him to the vets. But dont fancy the sedation for the xrays


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

if you had put the bone down he would have chomped it into two or three breaks -- 

mine have eaten lambs jaw with teeth bigger than that with no problem -- they get sheep and goat heads periodically

they also get pork neck bones larger than that


----------



## Joey-and-chandler (Jan 16, 2016)

He didnt look like he was going to be chewing it so i was holding it for him but it slipped out of my hand;( its so scary rigt now as im just waiting. Ill be panicking if he gets bloated or vomits;(


carmspack said:


> if you had put the bone down he would have chomped it into two or three breaks --
> 
> mine have eaten lambs jaw with teeth bigger than that with no problem -- they get sheep and goat heads periodically
> 
> they also get pork neck bones larger than that


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

he wouldn't have been chewing it -- the dog would have cracked it into smaller bits and swallowed it .

canines "wolf" things down . It is their way.

IF you want you can go around to your local "Boots" or health food shop and get a little bottle of BETAINE HCL (hydrochloride) , which is sourced from beets and increases hydrochloric acid assiting the stomach in digesting . 
You may want to look at getting some slippery elm powder which will surround the object in a slippery gel , pudding- like , which will comfortably remove the object .

If you can find Betaine HCL , go to the grocers and get some beets . Chop into finer pieces , put into your mixer with enough water (or beet juice) and blend until totally liquid - and give this to the dog with some yogurt and slippery elm.

obviously the dog loved the lambs rib -- but holding it made it competitive and he "wolfed" it down


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

Joey-and-chandler said:


> He didnt look like he was going to be chewing it so i was holding it for him but it slipped out of my hand;( its so scary rigt now as im just waiting. Ill be panicking if he gets bloated or vomits;(



I'm betting this will be fine.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Call the vet if he doesn't poop or vomits. My oldest dog ard cooked rib bones once. I had to watch her and give lots of bread. Bread will coat the stomach so it's easier to pass.


----------



## Joey-and-chandler (Jan 16, 2016)

Just checked it online there isnt a betaine hvl on
Its own but there are digestive tablets WITH betaine hcl in it. And there is some other tables saying pepsin + betaine hcl on the packaging. Ill go to the store and get beet and look for slippery elm. There is slippery elm POWDER online i glcan get delivered tomorrow. 

By beets, you mean the red root part and mot the green leaves right?


carmspack said:


> he wouldn't have been chewing it -- the dog would have cracked it into smaller bits and swallowed it .
> 
> canines "wolf" things down . It is their way.
> 
> ...


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

by beets I do mean the red globe root part 

betaine hcl stimulates pepsin , a digestive enzyme .

never cooked bones 

no bread though - this is difficult to digest


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Standard Process makes a betaine hydrochloride. It is what we use for my senior.

Betaine Hydrochloride 90 Tablets https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004RRQBZ0/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awd_5yA6wb5AMP4QY


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

carmspack said:


> he wouldn't have been chewing it -- the dog would have cracked it into smaller bits and swallowed it .
> 
> canines "wolf" things down . It is their way.
> 
> ...



Carmen is very knowledgeable and I would trust her implicitly in this 

Lee


----------



## Joey-and-chandler (Jan 16, 2016)

I do trust carmen and keep going back to her with questions. 

My puppy has pooped twice today but im guessing he pooped what was already in him. There was no bone or anything in the stool. So it must be a bad sign.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

not necessarily a bad thing , the bone (I hope was raw and not cooked!) may very well have been digested .

No slime or mucous , no off colour , no hard stone like poops with streaky blood , sounds like it is okay.

The reason I suggested betaine was so that this particular dog could fortify its stomach acid . This pup has been a kibble fed dog with lots of digestive upset .
The digestive system is familiar with kibble -- bile and enyzmes are released to process the familiar. The gut flora is colonized according to what the dog has been eating.

Generally a really good idea is transition a dog from kibble to raw is not to do it as abruptly or with as big chunk of fairly dense bone as was done here.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

concurrent with the Dogs Naturally Raw webinar there was another information loaded learning opportunity --- the Micro Biome summit - which can be purchased for those interested

Order The Microbiome Medicine Summit Today - Microbiome Medicine Summit


----------



## Joey-and-chandler (Jan 16, 2016)

Carmen, im ordering betain hcl from amazon. Is this enzyme something i can use all the time along with msm and supplements etc? How much should i give its in tablet form. My pups 15 weeks and 38 pounds


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

My dog regularly gets large knuckle bones to chew. About 3 times in the last year she will throw up a little package about 8 hours after chewing on the bone. These "packages" are wrapped in fur and there will be some small bones inside of it. I'll never know where the fur comes from to make this protective packet but it's always there..... I think that wild animals do this too with bits of bone their body rejects.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I offered Quinnie the neck from a chicken, about 3-4 inches long, and she was standing up to get to me and I offered it, and it went straight down the hatch like, IDK, like a sword swallower. Made me a little nervous, but no ill effects. Of course necks are made up of several bones. That was about a month ago, about 16 weeks. 

There one second, gone the next. I don't even think she got to taste it.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Sunday Sundae does have betaine, papain , and bromelain plus digestive enzymes.

Just buy it from your Boots - for yourself , no need to special order it.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Mine swallow the last part of a turkey neck, must be at least 3 vertebrae down the pipe. Never resulted in a problem and I don't find it back in their poop. Your dog might have digested it already.


----------



## annabirdie (Jul 3, 2015)

When my 4 year old dog was a small puppy he ate a full dozen chicken wing bones (cooked, no less). He was fine and I never found a single bone in his poop. Keep a close watch over the next couple of days .


----------



## Joey-and-chandler (Jan 16, 2016)

I would be happier if it was a neck really ot worries me its a pen shaped rib


----------



## MagicHorse (Feb 3, 2016)

If it were me & I knew I had a good vet that I trust, I would follow their instructions to a "T" & not follow everything people on the internet tell you, unless you directly ask the vet 1st. I would rely on the people on the Internet for reassurance that similar things have happened to them & all ended well. Sometimes people have good intentions & want to "do" something instead of just letting time do it's thing & keeping an eye on them & sometimes it really isn't what is best in your particular situation.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

MagicHorse said:


> If it were me & I knew I had a good vet that I trust, I would follow their instructions to a "T" & not follow everything people on the internet tell you, unless you directly ask the vet 1st. I would rely on the people on the Internet for reassurance that similar things have happened to them & all ended well. Sometimes people have good intentions & want to "do" something instead of just letting time do it's thing & keeping an eye on them & sometimes it really isn't what is best in your particular situation.


I agree. Home remedies are fine to try for minor problems. Introducing something new and untried on that particular dog with a potentially life threatening condition could intensify the issue. Organic administration of compounds have the same effects of chemical compounds a vet prescribes. They are not something to administer randomly as something to try without a vet's approval. This is why your emergency room doctor and anesthesiologist has to know every natural remedy you are taking - otherwise they just might kill you on the operating table.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Any update on this pup?


----------



## Joey-and-chandler (Jan 16, 2016)

He didnt poop any sort of bones or any kind of different poop style that i can say "oh this might be the digested bone". Didnt bomit but coughs every once in a while as if he is going to vomit. But nothing. Eats well. But his tummy sure is making noises. Woke me up last night


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Just keep an eye on things. When my dog had eaten 2 CDs, the vet told me she had a patient that had a blockage in January. They went in and took it out. Turned out to be a huge piece of corn on the cob. The owners said it was 3 months ago since they ate corn on the cob. Apparently this piece hung out in the stomach for a few months before passing to the intestine. Not saying this is the case with you, but if you get strange behavior or other symptoms of blockage, remember this episode.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Joey-and-chandler said:


> He didnt poop any sort of bones or any kind of different poop style that i can say "oh this might be the digested bone". Didnt bomit but coughs every once in a while as if he is going to vomit. But nothing. Eats well. But his tummy sure is making noises. Woke me up last night


So what does your vet say? Have you done an xray to see if the bone is still there?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Sounds like it is time for a vet visit. Don't take the risk, especially because it was sharp.


----------



## Joey-and-chandler (Jan 16, 2016)

Vet says as the xray would require general anaesthetic, and as its raw bone whoch should be okay (he said), we should wait for any symptoms


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

General anesthesia for an X-ray??? Seems like over kill. I would think a mild sedation would work if he is a bouncy puppy.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I always like second opinions. It has been a few days. X-rays would be nice.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Joey-and-chandler said:


> Vet says as the xray would require general anaesthetic, and as its raw bone whoch should be okay (he said), we should wait for any symptoms


You _*were*_ describing symptoms already. Find another vet. Are you worried about the expenses?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Apollo did this. He managed to swallow a bigger piece of bone and I noticed a difference in poop fairly quickly. Took him to the vet and they xrayed him(no sedation) and could see something there. I took him home and watched, but they requested that I bring him back the next day for observation since I had to work. By the end of the next day when they xrayed again it was gone, if it wasn't they would have most likely wanted to operate.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Joey-and-chandler said:


> He didnt poop any sort of bones or any kind of different poop style that i can say "oh this might be the digested bone". Didnt bomit but coughs every once in a while as if he is going to vomit. But nothing. Eats well. But his tummy sure is making noises. Woke me up last night


If your vet said to watch for symptoms - ah, that would be the coughing like he's going to vomit but cant' AND the tummy making unusual noises. Those are symptoms that need to be reported immediately. If the bone is stuck and a sharp edge has penetrated the stomach lining infection can set in. The very loud unusual gut noises and attempted unsuccessful vomiting action are not something to put aside.


----------



## Joey-and-chandler (Jan 16, 2016)

Im not worried about the expenses at all
But i wasnt so keen on sedating him for an xray? I thought coughing once or twice wasnt a symptom thought maybe just coughing? as he was eating and pooping well and been 4-5 days.


----------



## Chris1N1A (Dec 3, 2015)

Call around your area. Find a vet that will do an x-ray without sedation. It can be done for this purpose. You're looking for a bowel obstruction. Not sending it off for OFA evaluation.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

a dog in pain wouldn't be eating 

for a dog that has had a history with diarrhea , to be eliminating normal poop says something


----------



## Joey-and-chandler (Jan 16, 2016)

Hi carmen, do you think i should be taking him to the vet at the minute? Also i sent you a message couple days ago i think.


carmspack said:


> a dog in pain wouldn't be eating
> 
> for a dog that has had a history with diarrhea , to be eliminating normal poop says something


----------



## Joey-and-chandler (Jan 16, 2016)

Also, i think ill stop giving this puppy givig bones as it seems that he wolfes down everything. Gave chicken neck this morning and he seems to have chewed on it a bit and then swallowed almost whole again. I dont know what to do with him. Shall i stop giving meaty bones and stick with ground meat with bones in? I dare not give him chicken thighs or wings


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Joey-and-chandler said:


> Also, i think ill stop giving this puppy givig bones as it seems that he wolfes down everything. Gave chicken neck this morning and he seems to have chewed on it a bit and then swallowed almost whole again. I dont know what to do with him. Shall i stop giving meaty bones and stick with ground meat with bones in? I dare not give him chicken thighs or wings


Dogs chew and swallow differently. Have you tried a leg quarter?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

A tom turkey neck; there is plenty of meat on those and he will not be able to swallow it. Then step back so he doesn't feel competition. Are there other dogs around? If yes, separate them. Cam used to swallow huge pieces, including chicken wings but now he has learned to chew somehow.Deja can swallow a turkey neck piece, usually the last part with about three vertebrae still attached, and no problem.


----------



## Joey-and-chandler (Jan 16, 2016)

I read on this forum that necks are even more dangerous for gulpers as they are just the right size to get stuck in their throat and stuff. I tried giving necks he does gulp it down. I tried cutting them in three pieces. Still gulps it down?

Gave chicken feet thank god he chewed it one and a half times before gulping. 

Dare not give him a chicken quarter in case he swallows the whole leg


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Joey-and-chandler said:


> I read on this forum that necks are even more dangerous for gulpers as they are just the right size to get stuck in their throat and stuff. I tried giving necks he does gulp it down. I tried cutting them in three pieces. Still gulps it down?
> 
> Gave chicken feet thank god he chewed it one and a half times before gulping.
> 
> Dare not give him a chicken quarter in case he swallows the whole leg


The bigger the item, the better. It will force him to take his time and chew. He can't swallow a whole chicken, maybe give him a whole chicken and take it away when you think he has had enough. Mine will take chicken feet and move them around his mouth, crushing them at least 4 times, then swallows. So the only thing holding the bones together is the flesh on the feet. Ones that dissolves in the stomach juices, the bones will be in many pieces.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

A frozen chicken quarter might be harder to gulp. Most dogs love to work on a frozen, raw meaty bone.


----------

